# USA's #6 switch



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone reviewed this monster?
If you did, did you notice if the frog was to high like the Aristo's?
Thanks 
Sean


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean,

I have five and they are all fine. Trains run though them with no problems.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe I have some test ones ???


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I have quite a few of them the only problem I had was the switch motors didn't hold up to the weather. Track wise they work flawlessly. If they weren't so darned expensive i'd own more! 

One thing you may want to check is the spacing on your wheels. 

Good luck! 
Terry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sean, can you take some pictures at a low angle to share? 

Also, if you can, measure the depth of the flangeways at the frog, preferably in mm. 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Come on it's just a question!!









I can see on the brass frog were the weels are ridding on it.
I just wanted to know if any one also saw this.
I'll just be using the dremmel .
Should be just a easy as the plastic of old.
No problem.
Thanks 
Sean


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By smcgill on 05/21/2009 1:41 PM
Come on it's just a question!!









I can see on the brass frog were the weels are ridding on it.
I just wanted to know if any one also saw this.
I'll just be using the dremmel .
Should be just a easy as the plastic of old.
No problem.
Thanks 
Sean




And Greg is just trying to give you a good answer--for free--and you seem to be complaining about it? And if you already know what the problem is, why did you post the questions?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I was asking the question to help understand, and I am curious. Also, the word "Share" was to share this on my site with my fellow model railroaders. 

You of course are under no obligation to help. 

I would say that if you are lowering the height of the frog on the #6 it will be a much more formidable task than the much smaller and softer Aristo plastic WR frog. 

One suggestion, measure the wing rail flangeway depth, and then restore it after trimming the top of the frog. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By smcgill on 05/20/2009 7:45 PM
Has anyone reviewed this monster?
If you did, did you notice if the frog was to high like the Aristo's?
Thanks 
Sean 


Yeah I've noticed that some trains will actually raise up going thru the frog like the flangeway isn't deep enough..oddly enough the most pronounced locomotive to do this is USA's own Hudson..go figure..


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That is weird, but it might not be the flange depth, it could be back to back spacing. Digital calipers are usually on sale at Harbor Freight for $13. If I don't get the info here, I'll take a pair to the BTS and measure one there. Since I'm SS, I have not bought one of these switches. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd be more incline to think the flange depth is insufficient if the flange is riding up in the flange way. Tight Back to back is going to make the wheel hit the guarding faces of the frog and guard rail. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I've got a picture from Grant Kerr somewhere.... he makes the shims for Aristo motor blocks that fix the back to back. 

The picture shows the back to back so tight the SD45 is lifting up off the railheads. Because the backs of the wheels are slightly "dished" this CAN happen. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes when back to back is to tight the leading wheels on he 6 axle truck will hit the guard rail so hard it will lift the front wheel and derail. However i believe he was saying the wheels were riding up on the frog indicating insufficient flangeway depth. Later RJD


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 05/21/2009 9:59 AM
Sean, can you take some pictures at a low angle to share? 

Also, if you can, measure the depth of the flangeways at the frog, preferably in mm. 

Thanks, Greg

*Hi Greg.. I tried to up load the dem. on with photos and darn can't get them to show up. There in my web link on here. 
Shad must have it turned off for repair????? They uploaded and 640 X 480 as required. but can't view them or pull them in to this post.. 
Guess if you give me you e-mail or send to Mine......
[email protected] 
Then I can send the photo's of the cam with pic. I took that I was going to post on here for everyone. 
Any way, it shows all of the dem. you ask for from last night show..
Later Noel *

*OK Greg.. I see what happen. I inserted the # in the file name and it dosen't like it.. so took it out and now uploaded it the right way.. Sorry.. Ok here they are. I did it ..........not Shad. hahhahaha.. *




























*Lelt me know if need anyother photo or dem. Now you have to delete yours to save space... They were wrong file name. Lol..Noel. *


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Updated, since you changed the file names... good rules, never use special characters in file names... that is space, # %, etc...


Nice pictures, now I will study them!

Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm going to do the same measurements on an Aristo for comparison. (No Mr. Norton, not bashing, comparison and analysis for the good of the hobby). 

Should get to it tomorrow. Thanks for the pix and measurements Noel! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 05/23/2009 7:40 PM
I got them for you... by the way Noel, in the future, do not use spaces in your file names... use the _ character to separate words, it can cause problems.


Nice pictures, I just posted it and now I will study them!

Greg












Greg: None of your pix show up.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's because Noel changed the file names after I posted his pictures.... so now the links I used are no good... 

Greg


----------

